# Photoluminescent Coating



## Painter124372 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi, I was just wondering if anybody on this forum had experience with this coating and experience with manufacturer's. Thanks.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

No but I did look online and found this.

http://www.everglow.us/?everglow=&photoluminescent=6&signs=coatings-paints


----------

